# We should be riding on snow, but....



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got back from a trip to Moab. Never been before, and I wasn't disappointed. Spent a full day exploring the Navajo Rocks area which was just completed in 2014. Excellent stuff.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Moab is always fun!*

Nice, I'm glad you were able to make that trip. I've had so many good times in Moab. I'll probably spend Spring Break there with my kids. We do finally have snow now, and more of the mountain is opening up. Fat biking, snowboarding, and other snow sports are on the menu now!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's a ride from this past weekend.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R_-fPgW0CIk


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

